# The history of Daylight Saving Time



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

I grew up on a hay farm (Still here!) and have always hated Daylight Savings. LOATHED IT.
The farmers tell me it makes no difference to them as they get up at dawn no matter what the clock says. It's a natural rhythm.
High school and elementary kids in the USA never get enough sleep. I remember I was always tired. Always.
I smell a PTB rat in this mix. I think DST is a way to stress people out more, and destabilize their natural internal clocks.
Does it really help farming and school kids? Nope.
Does it help in keeping people tired and less likely to wake up to our genuine reality? Maybe.

Europe doesn't have much DST if any. In the *European Union*, Summer Time begins and ends at 1:00 a.m. Universal Time (Greenwich Mean Time). It begins the last Sunday in March and ends the last Sunday in October. In the EU, all time zones change at the same moment.
Am I being just a grumpy middle-aged dillweed?
What say all of you?




I highlighted important bits. Here is the official History Channel "history":


1. It’s “daylight saving time,” not “daylight savings time.”
Many people render the term’s second word in its plural form. However, since the word “saving” acts as part of an adjective rather than a verb, the singular is grammatically correct.
(Who the hell cares?––JWW)

2. Though in favor of maximizing daylight waking hours, Benjamin Franklin did not originate the idea of moving clocks forward.
By the time he was a 78-year-old American envoy in Paris in 1784, the man who espoused the virtues of “early to bed and early to rise” was not practicing what he preached. After being unpleasantly stirred from sleep at 6 a.m. by the summer sun, the founding father penned a satirical essay in which he calculated that Parisians, simply by waking up at dawn, could save the modern-day equivalent of $200 million through* “the economy of using sunshine instead of candles.”* As a result of this essay, Franklin is often erroneously given the honor of “inventing” daylight saving time, but he only proposed a change in sleep schedules—not the time itself.
(Ben was no idiot.––JWW)

3. Englishman *William Willett *led the first campaign to implement daylight saving time.
While on an early-morning horseback ride around the desolate outskirts of London in 1905, Willett had an epiphany that the United Kingdom should move its clocks forward by 80 minutes between April and October so that more people could enjoy the plentiful sunlight. The Englishman published the 1907 brochure *“The Waste of Daylight”* and spent much of his personal fortune evangelizing with missionary zeal for the adoption of “summer time.” Year after year, however, the British Parliament stymied the measure, and Willett died in 1915 at age 58 without ever seeing his idea come to fruition.
(An idiot do-gooder with good intentions. For once Parliament was right.––JWW)

4. *Germany *was the first country to enact daylight saving time.
It took World War I for Willett’s dream to come true, but on April 30, 1916, Germany embraced daylight saving time to conserve electricity. (He may have been horrified to learn that Britain’s wartime enemy followed his recommendations before his homeland.) Weeks later, the United Kingdom followed suit and introduced *“summer time.”*
(That's quaint, but it's still a flawed idea.––JWW)

5. Daylight saving time in the United States *was not intended to benefit farmers*, as many people think.
Contrary to popular belief, American farmers did not lobby for daylight saving to have more time to work in the fields; in fact, the agriculture industry was deeply opposed to the time switch when it was first implemented on March 31, 1918, as a *wartime measure.* The sun, not the clock, dictated farmers’ schedules, so daylight saving was *very disruptive.* Farmers had to wait an extra hour for dew to evaporate to harvest hay, hired hands worked less since they still left at the same time for dinner and cows weren’t ready to be milked an hour earlier to meet shipping schedules. Agrarian interests led the fight for the 1919 repeal of national daylight saving time, which passed after Congress voted to override President Woodrow Wilson’s veto. Rather than rural interests, it has been *urban entities such as retail outlets and recreational businesses* that have championed daylight saving over the decades.
(As I said, it's a conspiracy! President Wilson was an idiot, but that's another thread.––JWW)

 Would you vote for this top-hatted, status quo, racist, Bible-thumping SOB?


6. For decades, daylight saving in the United States was a *confounding patchwork of local practices.*
After the national repeal in 1919, some states and cities, including New York City and Chicago, continued to shift their clocks. National daylight saving time returned during World War II, but after its repeal three weeks after war’s end the confusing hodgepodge resumed. States and localities could start and end daylight saving whenever they pleased, a system that Time magazine (an aptly named source) described in 1963 as *“a chaos of clocks.”* In 1965 there were 23 different pairs of start and end dates in Iowa alone, and St. Paul, Minnesota, even began daylight saving two weeks before its twin city, Minneapolis. Passengers on a 35-mile bus ride from Steubenville, Ohio, to Moundsville, West Virginia, passed through seven time changes. Order finally came in 1966 with the enactment of the *Uniform Time Act*, which standardized daylight saving time from the last Sunday in April to the last Sunday in October, although states had the option of remaining on standard time year-round.
(I'll bet Americans never voted for it, only corporate lobbyists.––JWW)

7. Not everyone in the United States springs forward and falls back.
*Hawaii and Arizona*—with the exception of the state’s *Navajo Nation*—do not observe daylight saving time, and the U.S. territories of American Samoa, Guam, Puerto Rico, the Virgin Islands and the Northern Mariana Islands also remain on standard time year-round. Some *Amish communities* also choose not to participate in daylight saving time. Around the world, only about one-quarter of the world’s population, in approximately 70 countries, observe daylight saving. Since their daylight hours don’t vary much from season to season, countries closer to the equator *have little need to deviate from standard time.*
(No confusion here! Why don't we push clocks back 2 hours?––JWW)

  Yay! Our heroes, the Navajo Nation. These folks know a lot about balancing with nature.

8. *Evidence does not conclusively point to energy conservation* as a result of daylight saving.
Dating back to Willett, daylight saving advocates have touted energy conservation as an economic benefit. A U.S. Department of Transportation study in the 1970s concluded that total electricity savings associated with daylight saving time amounted to about 1 percent in the spring and fall months. As *air conditioning* has become more widespread, however, more recent studies have found that cost savings on lighting are more than offset by greater cooling expenses. University of California Santa Barbara economists calculated that Indiana’s move to statewide daylight saving time in 2006 led to a 1-percent rise in residential electricity use through additional demand for air conditioning on summer evenings and heating in early spring and late fall mornings. Some also argue that increased recreational activity during daylight saving results in *greater gasoline consumption.*
(Firewall those gas pedals!––JWW)



*Popular Mechanics:*

Besides making the world seem like a darker place, one annual effect of this event is a huge proliferation of articles proclaiming that DST is a garbage idea that needs to end. It doesn't really help anyone, they say, but it does throw off sleep schedules around the country. As a result, even more states and cities are considering bills to do away with DST.
(This is coming from a BS, idiotic, PTB publication that states we will be on Mars in 50-75 years. Please, we have been there since 1959.––JWW)

This DST history is a mystery. Did it ever help anyone at all? Why is it still an issue?
Help!
JWW





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EmmanuelZorgDate: 2019-10-03 20:43:07Reaction Score: 1


DST seems an antiquated notion that has lived long past its perceived benefits.  
My opinion is that the best example of a justification for this was concerning factory workers on multiple shifts, so that they were always in daylight at least once, either before or after their shift.  Even then, it's a bit of a stretch to my imagination to see the importance of that purpose.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SawdyDate: 2019-10-03 22:11:14Reaction Score: 0


Alberta tried recently to join Saskatchewan and do away with DST.  The push back came from multiple sources including sports like Hockey as it interferes with the showing of eastern and western games as you lose the 2 hour gap between eastern and mountain when the east changes and the west doesn't.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-10-03 22:29:41Reaction Score: 3


This issue still - STILL - gets me.  It absolutely affects people!  I recognize this personally and with children.  I would choose to ignore it, but you _cannot_ if you have any engagement with the system.  There is absolutely no sense in changing the time. When do we change other scales, eg when is a metre not a metre, or a pint not a pint?

I'm long of the opinion that it's just done to f*ck with us.  It turns us away from looking to ourselves and light for a natural sense of time,  and gives our governmental administrators an opportunity to jangle our chains.  The fact it has taken so long to even consider doing anything common sense like getting rid of it (100+ years), is an example in itself of how politicians 'represent' our interests.  As if we needed a reminder.


----------



## Dirigible (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DirigibleDate: 2019-10-03 22:55:03Reaction Score: 2


Fall back 30 minutes (split the difference) and never do it again.

I f**king hate this practice.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-10-04 00:57:39Reaction Score: 1


You should see the shambles with time zones we have in Australia. Some states and territories (NSW, VIC, ACT, TAS, SA) observe daylight savings, while others (QLD, WA and NT) don't. So for six months each year (Oct to Apr), you have a state located further west (SA) ahead in time by 30 min than a state located further east (QLD). Moreover, it makes it extra confusing for tourists flying out of Gold Coast airport, which is located smack on the NSW-QLD border, with people not knowing which time zone it is in.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-04 11:34:21Reaction Score: 2


My father said that during WWII there was double British Summer Time, so a two hour jump not one, supposedly to help secure the blackout. Must have played merry hell with any 'timed event'. Easy and deliberate obfuscation of actual/fictional events 'of war'?


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AgentOrange5Date: 2019-10-04 14:44:17Reaction Score: 5


I hate, hate, hate Daylight Saving Time (and as a Mandela Effect believer, I do believe it used to be Daylight Savings Time, but I digress.)

End Day Light Saving Time

It has been show that more car accidents occur the Monday after the spring jump ahead, so not only it DST extremely annoying and disruptive, it has caused fatalities. There is no benefit to it, and how could there be a benefit to it? As one analogy says, it's like cutting an inch off the bottom of the blanket and sewing it to the top, to make the blanket longer. The amount of sun is exactly the same, and artificially changing the time on a clock doesn't change that. People will use either more artificial lights in the morning, or in the evening, so I'm skeptical that there is any electricity savings at all with it. 

Given that there is not even a poor, but slightly reasonable reason to have DST, I think your idea that the powers that be, gives us DST to purposely be disruptive makes the most sense.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SonofaBushDate: 2019-10-17 21:34:10Reaction Score: 0


Except that much of the U.S. and many other countries such as Spain and France are in the wrong time zones, leading to double daylight saving time in the summer and single daylight saving time in the winter. Even Sandusky and Columbus in Ohio should be in the Central Time Zone.  I think Daylight Saving Time should begin a few weeks later and end a few weeks earlier than it used to in the U.S.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-10-18 01:04:33Reaction Score: 0


DST just another load of horse shit, like nearly everything else in this world.  I've never seen a single benefit to be gained from this idiotic practice. Glad I live in Arizona, where we don't have to deal with it. And you know what? Everything operates just fine without it.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-10-18 03:01:37Reaction Score: 0


This is just to keep us uncomfortable and on edge. /thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dejavuDate: 2020-03-07 17:42:27Reaction Score: 2


Where I live (Kentucky), we’ve been getting a steady stream of how Daylight Savings is “bad for our health” in news coverage all week. Specifically, its harmful effects on our heart and thus, the possibility for increased heart attacks. That, along with the full-time coverage of the current coronavirus situation, it made me wonder why such a push for that DST perspective now. If the fact is that Daylight Savings is truly bad for our health and carries the potential for increased heart attacks as a result of it, then why continue the practice? Secondly, even if it is true, how does that help calm the nerves of so many people who are increasingly anxious about the coronavirus as the numbers rise daily? Then, there’s the additional talk of 5G technology possibly being used as part of a re-set scenario. So much is happening (or at least has the appearance of happening) at the same time. I have not reached the anxiety level that some others have but can understand how it is affecting people more and more each day.

I do not have a great deal of knowledge about 5G, coronavirus or even Daylight Savings’ harmful effects on our bodies beyond what’s been generally discussed, but the thought did cross my mind… Could all these individual threats be targeted as part of an orchestrated effort to achieve whatever TPTB are planning? The feeling I’m getting is that whoever is behind whatever is being planned wants us thinking: “I mean, if the coronavirus doesn’t get you, then there’s the daylight savings heart attack threat and if that doesn’t either, then there’s always the 5G.” It’s as if we are getting overloaded with negativity to cause people to lose it or start dropping dead and they have a convenient excuse (script) given these different scenarios to choose from.

When I look back on other things that have happened with hindsight, I see patterns of multiple themes taking place as a chain of events with the “big event” being the culmination. I tend to focus more on positives but recognize that I have to keep my eyes open in order to be aware of the possible negative, so I wanted to pose the question here to see if anyone else is seeing a similar pattern or getting a similar feeling with all of these things being discussed. Any thoughts?

Related:
Coronavirus: Possible Reset
5G technology: possible dangers


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-03-07 22:10:56Reaction Score: 5


A small niggly part of me wonders whether it may 'disguise' changes in time.  I recall reading somewhere (I thought the bible, but have searched and cannot find it! - Matthew 24:22 seems the closest - and a very strange allusion to 24 hr clock) that days getting shorter was a sign of the end days.

"And except those days had been shortened, no flesh would have been saved: but for the elect's sake those days shall be shortened." 

I wonder whether in some "soft" sense (analagous to SK - Dark Tower). Maybe its not just stolen history, but stolen time. I don't know. I have literally no idea how time works.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-03-08 17:25:27Reaction Score: 0


all I know is I got fired from a job for being an hour late to work once,because I didn't set clock back DST  I never for the life of me have been able to figure out why this needs to be a thing. I know on the day the clock goes back everyone will be late


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-08 18:05:56Reaction Score: 1


Not anymore! Since they're all face F**king their phones!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-03-09 12:54:58Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> Not anymore! Since they're all face F**king their phones!


I'm no longer going to be able to look at people using their phone on the underground the same way now...

Thats the thing. Once everyones clocks are taken direct from source. From an iphone. And DST changes things. You wouldn't know if times got moved back actually an hour, or 59 mins - and then if the length of the day was getting shorter, as long as if things all netted off nicely, you would have no idea. For the record I doubt that this would not be noticed by independent observers.


----------



## solarbard (Nov 7, 2022)

Time is determined by the movements of the sun, moon and stars, God's timepieces. The State wants to be masters of time. They want to be Gods.


----------



## Udjat (Nov 8, 2022)

I used to live in Arizona and there was no time change for me there.  Coming from New England, this was very new to me and I got used to it very quickly.  I forgot all about it, until I moved back to the East Coast.  In Arizona the sun set at basically the same time every night, it just changed direction.  I really miss how beautiful the desert can be, especially during fall and spring.  Ahhhh........


----------

